# Easy way to lower PH



## BSki8950 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey everyone. My PH is running at 7.1 after adding nutes. I was just wondering if there something around the house i could use to lower this and be safe? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 17, 2010)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. My PH is running at 7.1 after adding nutes. I was just wondering if there something around the house i could use to lower this and be safe? Thanks for any feedback.


Im no pro. But ive read just recently that Vinegar will lower your PH.


----------



## 3patas (Feb 17, 2010)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. My PH is running at 7.1 after adding nutes. I was just wondering if there something around the house i could use to lower this and be safe? Thanks for any feedback.


 yes vinegar is use to lower ph but do your testing  with every drop of vinegar put in to your water  use a couple of drop per gallon dont use alot  do your testing


----------



## Real78 (Feb 17, 2010)

I heard lemon juice works as well, but can't remember if it was for up or down.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 17, 2010)

Both lemon juice and vinegar are weak acids and will lower PH.  However, their strength will vary between lots and some times between bottles in the same lot so you need to be checking every time.

Personally,  I think it is better to obtain a consistent acid so that you will be adding nearly identical amounts every time you treat the same thing starting out at the same PH.

Great smoking.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2010)

Asprin will lower the PH plus help the plants fight off bugs


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome thanks everyone for your advice. I might try a little bit of lemon juice and see what my PH stands at.


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 17, 2010)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. My PH is running at 7.1 after adding nutes. I was just wondering if there something around the house i could use to lower this and be safe? Thanks for any feedback.





CRUSH A BUNCH OF EGGSHELLS, and let them soak in distilled water, ...then pour the water where it is needed. 

If you want you can crush the shells into powder and use that ...shells are composed of 25+ micro nutrients, and mainly calcium. (most important element for pH balance)


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 17, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Both lemon juice and vinegar are weak acids and will lower PH.  However, their strength will vary between lots and some times between bottles in the same lot so you need to be checking every time.
> 
> Personally,  I think it is better to obtain a consistent acid so that you will be adding nearly identical amounts every time you treat the same thing starting out at the same PH.
> 
> Great smoking.




Lemon Juice and Lime juice are very good as well.  Limes and lemons also have amazing sources of calcium. And not too mention, lemons are the only purely anionic food on earth ... This is leading to a much deeper convo off topic.

Vinegar, ..also works, but I'd only recommenced apple Cider vinegar ...eggshells are much more preferable, and less dangerous to the plant, and 10x more healthy


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2010)

I have never found lemon juice, or lime juice or vinegar to be very good at lowering and maintaining pH in hydroponics.


----------



## zem (Feb 17, 2010)

you will be adding a bottle/day cuz PH will shoot back up in no time and res will reak in short it sucks, you wana try go ahead you'll eventually buy some PH down.


----------

